# Concealed Carry Permits



## llama (Sep 9, 2007)

I hope to be retiring to W. Mass., ... the area No. of Springfield ... around Jan. 09, and do federal investigations on a contract basis for several agencies/departments. I would welcome feedback on local departments re. readiness to issue concealed weapon permits, as what I see on this site makes it seem it all comes down to the chief in each jurisdiction? (If not, who?) I'd prefer to have an on and off the job permit...


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

The issuance of an LTC with ALP or no restrictions is SOLELY at the discretion of the CLEO. At http://www.packing.org they have towns and what they are most likely to issue, this list has been replicated on other sites as well. Understand that this changes over time as new CLEO's are hired etc.


----------



## tazoez (Dec 9, 2005)

Not likely to change in Springfield though :-(


----------

